
Needora . Get what you need. Sell what your don't - needora
https://www.needora.com
======
kwikiel
How it is different than local craigslist?

~~~
needora
Hi! Needora is a reverse marketplace, it's focused on having people post what
they need to buy, and sellers, rather than posting what they need to sell,
they can proactively search if there is someone who already is needing their
product. Thanks for asking and let me know if you want more information. You
can see this video to know more about needora:
[https://vimeo.com/167479865](https://vimeo.com/167479865)

